# Elevator Suggestions



## Rezus (Jul 9, 2019)

We are building a new house and considering installing a residential elevator in the house. Our parents will also be moving in with us, and it would be easier for them to move around the house if we install an elevator. We are not going to install a tube system. I did some research on home elevators and got to know about hydraulic and traction system, you know, the one where you have a machine less room. Traction system sounded better compared to the hydraulic system since it uses oil and chances of an oil spill are more and seems like it consumes more power.
I am favoring traction system, but even that has got two varieties- rope and chain traction system. I have researched about elevator service companies in the locality who produce such elevators. I am posting here to receive some guidance about the residential elevator if you guys have any experience with it. Which one do you prefer based on your experience? Please do leave your suggestions. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Tim Sorens (Nov 24, 2019)

Did you ever decide? Pneumatic elevators are another option that don't require a machine room. They also come in multiple sizes.


----------



## Tim Sorens (Nov 24, 2019)

Missed that you said you weren't planning on installing a tube system. Definitely stay away from the hydraulic systems. If you skip maintenance on them you can do some serious damage to your home and need to replace the elevator


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

There are cost effective residential elevators that are screw drive. They are simple, low cost and safe. A hydraulic elevator has a risk of a leak with its high pressure pump, lines and cylinder. Overhead traction elevators require a cross head beam and equipment room. Both hydraulic and traction require expensive safety devices to prevent a free fall in a failure. It is likely that code will require periodic inspections and testing, and that you will need a dedicated phone line in the cab, so plan for ongoing costs.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

In our house, $2K for a staircase lift uninstalled & $40K for a thru the floor elevator. 
The grease on some lifts attracts dust.


----------



## Nizagin (9 mo ago)

I prefer the Savaria elevator which has 60 feet travel capacity.


----------

